
Airfordable (YC S16) is layaway for plane tickets - stvnchn
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/07/airfordable/
======
greenyoda
The touching story in the article: a cash-strapped family wants to see their
son before he deploys with the Army:

 _" Chris Woods started looking for flights to Hawaii during his son’s senior
year of high school. His son had joined the US Army and would be deploying
right after graduation, which meant the only time the whole family could take
this trip together was during spring break."_

But the story on the front page of Airfordable's web site[1] has a very
different spin: take a romantic vacation in Bali, Paris, etc. even if you
can't scrape together the cash to pay for it up front. (If you can't scrape
together the cash for a plane ticket, maybe you should save up a bit more
before going on vacation so you can avoid paying extra fees? Or take a
vacation somewhere that's cheaper to get to than Bali. And after you pay for
that plane ticket, you still need to pay for lodging, food, etc.)

Also, I couldn't easily find information on their web site about what their
fees are or how they compare with standard credit card interest rates. If
they're really offering a good deal, it would be in their interest to
prominently display on their web site how much you'd save by using their
layaway service instead of a credit card.

[1] [https://www.airfordable.com](https://www.airfordable.com)

~~~
emmanuelbuah
Hi. Emmanuel @ Airfordable here. Thanks for the feedback and we'll work on
making the fee more prominent. Just in case you missed it, we do have our fee
on the site in the FAQ's and on our home page.

~~~
ej_campbell
It seems like you're gauging your customers. Assuming you book 3 months out,
that's a 40% interest rate (or so). It's quite sad the most vulnerable would
be stuck paying that instead of a credit card loan for 3 months.

